
Charles Carreon Has To Pay $46K In Legal Fees - kbd
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130412/11090722691/charles-carreon-has-to-pay-46k-legal-fees.shtml
======
jws
There should be a standard, anonymously awardable prize for people that manage
to enrage a large collective subgroup of the internet. Sort of a little silver
"Met the internet, didn't like it, moved on." plaque. If someone can come up
with a clear, pithy, non-malicious phrasing, that is at least 17.3 times
better than my clumsy suggestion, I'll fabricate such a plaque and send it to
Mr. Carreon as an award.

~~~
lifeformed
Who else would receive such an award?

~~~
TillE
Far, far too many people to list. Adam Orth is a very recent example who also
suffered real consequences.

~~~
georgemcbay
Also Adria Richards, Paul Christoforo, Woody Harrelson's management (post-
Rampart AMA), etc, etc. Perhaps a 1st annual lifetime achievement to Sanford
Wallace for his pioneering work in this area.

~~~
salgernon
Surely Canter & Siegel deserve first place. I was priviledged to be one of
just thousands of people to inform them that their "green card lottery" usenet
post was inappropriate when I first saw it in a comp.sys. newsgroup. Turns out
everyone else on usenet had the same idea - it took out the mail server of one
of the larger ISPs of the time. This was the seminal spam event - the term was
coined because of this event.

------
eksith
At the risk of sounding rude, he kinda brought this on himself. And I'm quite
astounded a guy who's supposed to be well versed in law, particularly in the
internet arena and in freedom of speech, would go this far. All he had to do
was admit a mistake and let bygones be bygones.

Also, his wife is nuts! Anyone see the meant-to-disparage "poetry" on her
forum?

~~~
meritt
Rude? You sound logical and sane. This asshole deserved every piece of the
judgement and quite frankly a whole lot more. He's identical in nature to the
patent trolls plaguing our entire industry.

~~~
dsfasfasf
He comes off as a spoiled brat that never learned to lose.

------
rvkennedy
When this story comes up, it serves me as a timely reminder to check The
Oatmeal for new material.

<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/dog_paradox>

------
smoyer
Background for those who missed it the first time:

[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bearlove-good-cancer-
bad?w...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bearlove-good-cancer-
bad?website_name=bearlovegood)

<http://theoatmeal.com/blog/funnyjunk_letter>

------
greenyoda
The coverage of this story at the Popehat blog is also interesting:

[http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/12/charles-carreon-
encounters...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/12/charles-carreon-encounters-
actual-legal-consequences)

~~~
Confusion
Interesting and hilarious!

------
beedogs
I'd like to see mister Carreon disbarred, as well. That'd put an end to it.

------
6ren
I feel very sorry for this guy. He's likely seriously harmed or maybe ruined
his career as a lawyer. Acting out of emotion and hubris is a terrible
mistake, but understandable, like a Greek tragedy; a cautionary tale for
anyone who's ever felt hurt or anger. I hope somehow he recognises where he
went wrong, and chooses differently in future.

That said, if he forced people to incur those costs, of course it's just that
he recompense them. I think if he does so, calmly and sincerely, he may yet
redeem himself.

~~~
illuminate
I wish him well for finding balance, though I wonder if someone like himself
can shut up long enough. I mean, he initially thought he was ~helping~ his
career with all the attention.

------
cetinsert
has <http://www.charlescarreon.com> been defaced or is that his group?

